# Thunder 500 Launcher



## Black Cloud

I see the new owner of Thunder Equipment has an ad in RFTN.
Has anyone tried the new model they are advertising? - Thunder 500 Launcher
Please only comment on the new models. We have all read the opinions of the old stuff.


----------



## DUCK DGS

Has anyone used these new models yet? Would like to hear your opinions.

Sue


----------



## Misty Marsh

I'm a dealer in Canada, and can only say that the new unit is a vast improvement over the etch-marc unit in dependability, durability as well as function now that it has the new adjustable legs, metal contruction and updated "guts". I personally think that you need to give it a look when looking at a repeating launcher, especially compared to the price of the competition and the ablity to use your Dogtra & TT remote releases.


----------



## Georgia.Belle

Misty Marsh said:


> I'm a dealer in Canada, and can only say that the new unit is a vast improvement over the etch-marc unit in dependability, durability as well as function now that it has the new adjustable legs, metal contruction and updated "guts". I personally think that you need to give it a look when looking at a repeating launcher, especially compared to the price of the competition and the ablity to use your Dogtra & TT remote releases.


I spent some time with the new owner on the phone a couple of months ago, he really seems like he wants to make the best equipment possible. I like the idea of a multiple launch machine but since I have 2 of the old max 5000s in my garage now that don't work, I'm not sure I want to spend anymore money on a gas system. I hope that they are a good system, I want them to work but I will wait until ya'll have thoughly tested the new ones.


----------



## Misty Marsh

I can understand where you are coming from, with the Max's and I personally still use three of them, but it has been a battle to get them to the point that they are not letting me down every other day! The old Thunderbirds (etch-marc) were a vast improvement over the Max 5000's and now that Doug has the business the Thunder500 is a vast improvement over the Thunderbirds. I think that you would be very happy with the new unit, but as you say time will tell the ultimate tale, I'm sure that they will become a very popular alternative to the competition, especially in price, reliability etc.. PS I can likely fix your Max 5000's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grasshopper

I just talked to a guy at Thunder Equip. today, and he said the new 500 will be available in April.


----------



## Waterdogs

How do they handle problems with their new equiptment. Curious how they handle problems in the states


----------



## Georgia.Belle

Misty Marsh said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, with the Max's and I personally still use three of them, but it has been a battle to get them to the point that they are not letting me down every other day! The old Thunderbirds (etch-marc) were a vast improvement over the Max 5000's and now that Doug has the business the Thunder500 is a vast improvement over the Thunderbirds. I think that you would be very happy with the new unit, but as you say time will tell the ultimate tale, I'm sure that they will become a very popular alternative to the competition, especially in price, reliability etc.. PS I can likely fix your Max 5000's!!!!!!!!!


I may let you know. I have one right now that was modified and seems to be working well. The other one has been nothing but trouble. I have replaced the switch and charger and I hope that is the reason for my problem. Something is shorting out and I'm not sure what it is. I have a charge to the spark plug even when it is turned off.


----------



## Misty Marsh

They will provide a one year warruntee on the unit and the work will be done in PA.


----------



## Rick_C

One of my training partners is supposed to receive one this week to demo so I'll let you all know how it works for our training group.


----------



## DUCK DGS

Rick_C said:


> One of my training partners is supposed to receive one this week to demo so I'll let you all know how it works for our training group.



Any word yet on the launchers?

Sue


----------



## Misty Marsh

I'm the Canadian dealer and was told last week that my pre-ordered units would be sent out next week, or early the week after! They should be a real nice launcher that will catch on and wash the bad Max 5000 & Thunderbird memories from peoples minds.


----------



## Rick_C

DUCK DGS said:


> Any word yet on the launchers?
> 
> Sue


We used it last weekend (in a huge snow storm none the less) and we were very happy with it. We used the mep gas rather than propane and it was throwing the bumpers a good 30 - 40 yards + with a much higher arc than a bird boy would throw.

These bumpers were mostly white with a black padded area about 6 inches long designed for the dog to pick them up with. Because of the snow, they were tough to see but I understand they are making all black bumpers that would solve this problem. Once the snow let up in the afternoon, the dogs had no problem seeing them at all.

We were using a dogtra remote release and never had a launch failure.

Thumbs up from me.

Rick


----------



## Joe Dutro

I just recieved mine today. So like a kid at Christmas, after work I was out in the yard trying it out. I have a problem---- at one point in the rotation it will launch- rotate, and launch again without the transmitter being pressed. I will call tomarrow and see if they have any ideas what the problem is . I did try putting another reciever on it but it still does it.
Joe


----------



## Matt Griffiths

Desire Dogs said:


> I just recieved mine today. So like a kid at Christmas, after work I was out in the yard trying it out. I have a problem---- at one point in the rotation it will launch- rotate, and launch again without the transmitter being pressed. I will call tomarrow and see if they have any ideas what the problem is . I did try putting another reciever on it but it still does it.
> Joe


Desire

Any update on your Thunder? Did you get it to work?


----------



## Joe Dutro

I talked to Doug Tuesday and he explained that it was a timing issue an a easy fix. He has offered to pay the shipping back to PA or I can drop it off on my way to a FT on Sunday, and then pick it back up on my way home. He also offered to walk he through the procedure if I wanted to. I told him that I would take the cover off ( which I have ) and then call him back so he could tell me what I needed to adjust. My work schedule this week has not allowed me to get back with him. I did use it this past weekend and it functioned fine other than the one area on the wheel that lanches 2 dummies at once. Doug explained that it could have come out of time in shipping, but either way he would make it right. He was very helpful and very sorry for the problem.
Joe


----------



## Jay Dufour

Same problem going all the way back to the Max 5000,Thunderbirds ect.Im pulling for him to get it right,because when they work ...hey do a good job.When they have two years of excellent reviews,I will try them again.


----------



## Georgia.Belle

Jay Dufour said:


> Same problem going all the way back to the Max 5000,Thunderbirds ect.Im pulling for him to get it right,because when they work ...hey do a good job.When they have two years of excellent reviews,I will try them again.


I really want to pull the trigger as well Jay but I'm still waiting to see if they have all the kinks out.

Mike


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Well, I decided to buy one now. Hopefully it will work OK. It will be a couple of weeks before I receive it. I know a lot of people liked the MAx 5000.


----------



## Joe Dutro

Just wanted to let everyone know I adjusted it- Very minor- and now everything seems to be operating fine. Doug at Thunderbird Equipment was extremely nice and wanted me to be happy with the launcher. He again offered to make it right if I have problems in the future. It seems to me that customer sevice is very important to him.
Joe


----------



## topshelf

Can we puchase them now, or are they on back order?

Every place I looked you have to pre order them.

Matt


----------



## Misty Marsh

Thunder equiptment just sent an e-mail to it's dealers stating that it will now take 6 weeks to fill new orders due to the interest in the new launcher and current backlog, so if you want one better get your name on the list.


----------



## topshelf

Thanks for the info!

Looks Like I will be waiting for a while.

Matt


----------



## JusticeDog

Misty Marsh said:


> Thunder equiptment just sent an e-mail to it's dealers stating that it will now take 6 weeks to fill new orders due to the interest in the new launcher and current backlog, so if you want one better get your name on the list.


 
will the bumpers for hte Thunder 500 work on the old Max 5000?


----------



## topshelf

I ordered mine 7/1/08 and have not recieved it yet.

Matt


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Mine was ordered 5-29-08 and I am still patiently waiting.


----------



## topshelf

Just wondering if any one hase recieved them yet. I am still waiting. I was told 4-6 weeks and its 6 weeks now.

Matt


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Mine was finally shipped today and I have the tracking number. I ordered mine 5-29-08. I know they had a lot of orders to fill and are slowly getting caught up on the backlog. I believe it will be worth the wait.


----------



## topshelf

Thanks for the update. I just wish they gave the right time frame.

Matt


----------



## Lee Nelson

topshelf said:


> Thanks for the update. I just wish they gave the right time frame.
> 
> Matt


Same here. They told me six weeks. Been eight weeks and counting.


----------



## topshelf

I'm close to 8 weeks now. I wish they were more accurate with thier time line.


----------



## topshelf

I recieved mine today!! Ordered them 7-1

It will be a while before I figure out the throw lenths.

Matt


----------



## Shannon M Calvert

Anyone know if they are going to start making this better launcher in a "more shot" model, like 8 or 12?
Thanks,


----------



## DUCK DGS

We orderd three in late April. Got one the first of July and the second one just yesterday. Hope the third one comes before the deep snow arrives!!  Really like them so far, though. 

Sue


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Mine came 1 1/2 weeks ago and I ordered it 5-28-08. I have used it three times and as far as working properly, it is great. I don't like the legs as they seem unstable, but has not tipped over while shooting. The compartment for the MAPP gas is small, so you have to be carefull starting the threads on the gas cylinder. If it keeps working good, I will probably buy a second one next year.


----------



## Lee Nelson

I received my unit last Fri after a wait of 8 weeks (shipping was promised in 4 to 6 weeks.) 

The good: the unit operated flawlessly. It will be a real asset for my program.

Now the bad: Where do I start? Almost every drilled hole had UGLY burrs! I'm talking up to 3/16". The one that the power wire runs through is a problem waiting to happen. The legs are not parallel. The bottom was all scratched up. None of the sheet metal fit properly. The instructions recommended to tape the batteries in so they don't fall out. What's up with that? The instructions were two loose pages of paper. They said if you wanted full instructions to down load them from the website. The unit is over $700.00 and they can't include a manual? There is no where to mount your release receiver. They recommend using customer provided Velcro if you wanted a mounting system. The Mapp gas take is difficult to screw in without stripping threads.

All in all, it looks like a knock off product manufactured in China. Even my wife was shocked at the poor quality of craftsmanship. If he even has a quality control dept, he needs to fire everyone and start over.

In all fairness, I contacted Doug and he offered to replace the unit, but I need it for training now. Hopefully all the defects are cosmetic. I think he might have rushed production a bit, growing pains and all. I've been there and can sympathize. However you only have one chance to make a first impression. If he works out the bugs I'll probably order another.

.


----------



## K.Bullock

I looked at the new models this weekend at the O.V.R.C Hunt test. I was very impressed. I had two original Max 5000's and the Thunder 500 is a huge improvement.


----------



## Shannon Wood

I picked my 2 thunders up this weekend at the OVRC test I used them this morn very nice. Loud if your dog does not swing due to sound you have problems. Nice equipment way to go Doug


----------



## Chaney S K

Is everyone still pleased with the 500? Have been reading some about them and this thread seems to be the most informative. Looks like some of you have been using it for about 2 months now. Any problems?

Thanks,

Scott


----------

